# Ozzy - Toronto



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Sept 4 - Budweiser Stage, Toronto, ON

"No More Tours"


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I wonder if he still demands M&Ms with the brown ones removed???


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

That was Van Halen.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Still, Ozzy had to have some odd weirdo request


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

jeez, should I chance it? The last few solo shows that I saw were less than stellar although he sounded pretty good with Sabbath the last time around.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I remember his Farewell Tour in the 90's.... and subsequent _Retirement Sucks_ tour.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ah yes,... Ozzy


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Going with older son. We saw him with Black Sabbath last summer and they were amazing especially with Tommy Clufetos on drums!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Still, Ozzy had to have some odd weirdo request


Yes, bats....and heroin.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2018)

I refused to see Ozzy after the two shows that I seen with Randy way back.
I don't want to tarnish those memories.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

I went to see Sabbath in 78 in UK. The problem was that there support band was an unheard band called Van Halen ....................... AAAAARRRGGGHHHH! My mind was blown and Sabbath were boring after seeing the new face of rock music. The funny thing was we were having a beer and could not really decide whether to see the support act but I wanted to!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

scalpers going to lose their shirts on this one. Was just checking ticketmaster and there are lots and lots of tickets unsold for tonight. Lowered some down to 200 still no takers. Were trying to get 290 a seat. Not that many fools left. They should be going for cheap if anyone is in the area at show time.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Doesn't Ozzy have someone offstage doing the singing for him these days?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Just a trivia fact. Ozzy had a facelift. Can you believe that? It’s a fact Jack. Lol

He’s almost 70.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Surprised that their was tickets left. That was the most people that I have ever seen in the Amphitheater. Great show


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

June 18, 2019 - Bell Centre, Montreal
June 20, 2019 - FirstOntario Centre, Hamilton
July 9, 2019 - Rogers Place, Edmonton
July 11, 2019 - Rogers Arena, Vancouver

As of "now", Megadeth is scheduled to be the opener.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The funny part for me is my very first concert was Ozzy at the International Center in Mississauga .... for the No More Tours tour.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I refused to see Ozzy after the two shows that I seen with Randy way back.
> I don't want to tarnish those memories.


I seen Randy Rhoads In the 70's with Quiet Riot in L.A. and four times with Ozzy.

ON January 3rd, 1982 , I seen Ozzy w/ Randy and he improved with every show.
One thing that I noticed at the show, they had numerous cameras and we're filming the show, in it entirety.

It was a 2 hour show and they captured ever second of it.
Ozzy and his people are sitting on the film ....they better release it !!!!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> The funny part for me is my very first concert was Ozzy at the International Center in Mississauga .... for the No More Tours tour.



Someone resurrected a necrothread but I still have to ask - since when have they ever done concerts at the International Centre, which is a convention and trade show facility?


----------

